# Crazy South African ambulance



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 9, 2013)




----------



## WTEngel (Mar 10, 2013)

Hell yeah! "Medic 1 is on scene, and the scene is SAFE!"

That is one heck of a war wagon.

Do you remember the Zombie Apocolypse tank that they kept at the gate of the Diplomatic Quarter in Riyadh? This reminds me of the ambulance that should respond with that...


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 11, 2013)

haha ya,


----------



## wanderingmedic (Mar 11, 2013)

maybe our services should start purchasing these for us....

http://www.indianasnewscenter.com/news/local/120809-pieres-altercation-169083636.html


----------



## EpiEMS (Mar 11, 2013)

Cool rig. Must be a derivative of the Casspir or something.

Love the "Do not abuse your EMS system" line on it.


----------



## Martyn (Mar 11, 2013)

How the heck do you get the stretcher in and out? 
"Mobile one on scene, how long before the forklift gets here?"


----------



## Summit (Mar 11, 2013)

EpiEMS said:


> Love the "Do not abuse your EMS system" line on it.



".... or else."


----------



## Rialaigh (Mar 11, 2013)

Martyn said:


> How the heck do you get the stretcher in and out?
> "Mobile one on scene, how long before the forklift gets here?"



My thought's exactly...

"sir...wake up please...I'm going to need this narcan to work very well so you can climb this ladder before I RSI you....thank you sir...


----------



## Wheel (Mar 11, 2013)

Martyn said:


> *How the heck do you get the stretcher in and out?*
> "Mobile one on scene, how long before the forklift gets here?"



Military press


----------

